# Tina Guo Scoring Competition



## Bman70

Haven't seen anything posted on this yet. Seems pretty open, basically just song length seems the only limitation.


----------



## Marsen

Follow both on IG...
I'm to old for this shit.
Instaaagraaaaam cheese...!


----------



## tristancappel

These competitions where you have to 'like, share, follow, etc.' always seem so whack. Also, "Using Cinesample and Tina Guo Cello instruments is a plus, but not a requirement," kinda just sounds like a requirement lol.


----------



## Duncan Krummel

A minute to a minute 45 is just way too short. Honestly, I wouldn't care for any of the world's greatest performers to only provide me a less than 2 minute snippet. It's just not worth the time, imo.


----------



## Bman70

tristancappel said:


> These competitions where you have to 'like, share, follow, etc.' always seem so whack. Also, "Using Cinesample and Tina Guo Cello instruments is a plus, but not a requirement," kinda just sounds like a requirement lol.


To me that just opens it up for anyone to submit any old track, cello or not. I guess they don't mind if it's not composed specifically for the competition. They're probably just out to increase Instagram exposure, which my 3 followers should help accomplish.


----------



## mallux

Glad I wasn't the only one to have an instant negative reaction to the like & follow begging. What is with the current Instagram obsession anyway? Facebook "classic" is apparently evil but somehow Facebook Instagram is ok??


----------



## Loïc D

Only on Instagram ? Goodbye…


----------



## Leslie Fuller

I was in the middle of posting this same competition, when @Bman70 beat me to it! 

Would have thought a company of the status of Cinesamples could have at least given us a film clip to score, and the fact that the competition is limited to Instagram doesn’t make it seem important in any way, just a marketing exercise to increase their followers!


----------



## Nimrod7

I agree with what mentioned above already. They are targeting to increase their audience (followers) in social channels, by forcing people to share content that might be irrelevant to their followers.

I just have designers on my Instagram, how that make sense?

As @Marsen said, I am too old...


----------



## Bman70

Leslie Fuller said:


> I was in the middle of posting this same competition, when @Bman70 beat me to it!
> 
> Would have thought a company of the status of Cinesamples could have at least given us a film clip to score, and the fact that the competition is limited to Instagram doesn’t make it seem important in any way, just a marketing exercise to increase their followers!


If I had just waited another minute I could have saved myself the work! I did quite an extensive search before posting Lol


----------



## LamaRose

I'm going to use Quatre, exclusively.


----------



## Bman70

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> While we’re at it, have anyone noticed Cinesamples seemingly inflated their “before”-prices in the current 50% off campaign?
> 
> Their solo strings normally sells for $399 for example, but now the “before”-price is displayed as $429.
> 
> So it appears it’s a 50% off campaign, but for the solo strings and several other libraries the real discount is less than 50%.
> 
> It’s the oldest trick in the book, I just wasn’t expecting a “respectable” company such as Cinesamples to do it.
> 
> Apologizes to Cinesamples if they legitimately raised their prices just prior to this campaign and I just have failed to notice it.


I was puzzled when I saw Taylor Davis sale price, which is usually $49. I'll never buy it for more, so I hope they go back to the regular sale prices sometime.


----------



## Daren Audio

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> While we’re at it, have anyone noticed Cinesamples seemingly inflated their “before”-prices in the current 50% off campaign?
> 
> Their solo strings normally sells for $399 for example, but now the “before”-price is displayed as $429.
> 
> So it appears it’s a 50% off campaign, but for the solo strings and several other libraries the real discount is less than 50%.
> 
> It’s the oldest trick in the book, I just wasn’t expecting a “respectable” company such as Cinesamples to do it.
> 
> Apologizes to Cinesamples if they legitimately raised their prices just prior to this campaign and I just have failed to notice it.


You're not alone in this observation. They raised their prices on certain libraries for this month's sale (September). Last month's sale (August) was 50% off on libraries and bundles with no price increases. Piano in Blue just went up $50 bucks.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Apologizes to Cinesamples if they legitimately raised their prices just prior to this campaign and I just have failed to notice it.


That would not make any difference.


----------



## SupremeFist

Daren Audio said:


> You're not alone in this observation. They raised their prices on certain libraries for this month's sale (September). Last month's sale (August) was 50% off on libraries and bundles with no price increases. Piano in Blue just went up $50 bucks.


IANAL but I believe this is actually illegal in the UK.


----------



## pcohen12

I saw a couple comments on social media calling them out on this, all of which have since been mysteriously deleted…looks very much like an admission of guilt.

On the original topic - I also was initially excited, but the blatant social media focus and requirements make this a fairly easy “no” in my book. 🙁


----------



## Manfred

Another example of how musicians/creatives are vulnerable to being exploited by those only interested in making money via covert maneuvers (yes, everyone needs to earn a living, we all get that; let’s just be honest/clear/direct about it, please). It’s like the venues/bars/clubs who tell you “its great exposure“ instead of giving you a fair/earned cut of the door or simply something called payment for services. Remember the old “you get two half-price drink tickets”? This whole “share/like/post” via social media is just another version of that scam, a form of free advertising for them, more money in their pockets, avoiding fair payment for services, and a not-so-hidden subtle form of exploitation. I recently inquired with a scoring contest that given that I don’t have any social media accounts to post/like/share (the required rule), could I still participate..and they said “No”. Point taken. Just because it’s become “normal” to request or require share/like/post, does not mean it is not exploitation. It seems like more and more of the industry is in silent agreement that its ok to offer contests/competitions only in actuality to be looking to get their brand/product more visibility (i.e make money without having to pay for marketing). Why pay for advertising when we can get our very own consumers to do it for us…for free? Let’s raise our prices (wink, wink) and they will believe we are actually giving them a “sale price.” (I know I’m ranting, just got me at a negative moment  )


----------



## Bisty

Manfred said:


> Another example of how musicians/creatives are vulnerable to being exploited by those only interested in making money via covert maneuvers (yes, everyone needs to earn a living, we all get that; let’s just be honest/clear/direct about it, please). It’s like the venues/bars/clubs who tell you “its great exposure“ instead of giving you a fair/earned cut of the door or simply something called payment for services. Remember the old “you get two half-price drink tickets”? This whole “share/like/post” via social media is just another version of that scam, a form of free advertising for them, more money in their pockets, avoiding fair payment for services, and a not-so-hidden subtle form of exploitation. I recently inquired with a scoring contest that given that I don’t have any social media accounts to post/like/share (the required rule), could I still participate..and they said “No”. Point taken. Just because it’s become “normal” to request or require share/like/post, does not mean it is not exploitation. It seems like more and more of the industry is in silent agreement that its ok to offer contests/competitions only in actuality to be looking to get their brand/product more visibility (i.e make money without having to pay for marketing). Why pay for advertising when we can get our very own consumers to do it for us…for free? Let’s raise our prices (wink, wink) and they will believe we are actually giving them a “sale price.” (I know I’m ranting, just got me at a negative moment  )


Ranting or not, you're not wrong.  I actually ran across an ad for one of Tina's newest music videos a day or two before this competition was announced. I am thinking about entering just from the sheer coincidence of it all. https://consequence.net/2021/08/tina-guo-serj-tankian-moonhearts-in-space-premiere/


----------



## olvra

Nimrod7 said:


> They are targeting to increase their audience (followers) in social channels



They are trying too _(annoyingly)_ hard


----------



## Bman70

It would be nice if the prizes included some kind of actual prize, instead of just Tina playing on your song. That's cool, but for all the work that goes into it, at least maybe offer a VI or two.


----------



## Dear Villain

olvra said:


> They are trying too _(annoyingly)_ hard


Marketing is always annoying, but companies can't afford to be sheepish and apologetic in their efforts to promote their brand, because there's a hundred others waiting in the wings to do it also. These blatant social media "show us your..." strategies are eye rolling, but they work because people always want to talk about themselves and show off their stuff.


----------



## Toecutter

Dear Villain said:


> These blatant social media "show us your..." strategies are eye rolling, but they work because people always want to talk about themselves and show off their stuff.


----------



## Dr.Quest

Bman70 said:


> It would be nice if the prizes included some kind of actual prize, instead of just Tina playing on your song. That's cool, but for all the work that goes into it, at least maybe offer a VI or two.


Of course, because you can always just hire Tina to play on your project anytime you want, right? But a virtual instrument is forever.


----------



## Crowe

heuyyyy fuck instagram.

EDIT: Ooooh, and shady business practices too? Double trouble.


----------



## Peter Satera

Instagram is fine. Look how grand Spitfire have become, it works. Is it shameful? No, it's business. Do we go around upset at adverts for monitors, TVs, shoes, trailers? It's peculiar to single out Cinesamples for simple expected marketing strategies.

I'm going to enter. The prize to me is exciting, even if it's 1min 45 it's an opportunity to have an amazing soloist take time out of her schedule to learn and play on a track. Hearing my music played live by an orchestra was an amazing experience, so I'm not overlooking it. 

If we can do it in 30 second TV spots, we can do it in 1:45! So I'm being more positive about it.


----------



## shadowsoflight

This type of social media advertising strategy is completely pervasive these days, unfortunately. I can't fault them for getting on the bandwagon... Though raising base prices to make a sale look better is decidedly dishonest.

I have to admit, to a hobbyist like me the prize for this would be pretty cool, even though I don't think I'll enter.


----------



## Fab

Well, 300 entries instead of 10,000. I like my chances!


----------



## Lo28

I must admit I set up an instagram account because of this competition. 
I might as well share my entry here. I went for a simple melancholic piano&cello piece. Probably not the kind of music Tina Guo prefers to play herself, but it is the most suited style to use her Cinesamples library for (the "Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato" that is).


----------



## Pooley

Lo28 said:


> I must admit I set up an instagram account because of this competition.
> I might as well share my entry here. I went for a simple melancholic piano&cello piece. Probably not the kind of music Tina Guo prefers to play herself, but it is the most suited style to use her Cinesamples library for (the "Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato" that is).



Good on you man, one of the few positive posts here.
Cinesamples have given us an excuse to write pretty cello music and there is always more room for amazing Cello music  and the more music written in the world the better


----------



## Rachel

I did it too, was funny to do. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Lo28 said:


> I must admit I set up an instagram account because of this competition.
> I might as well share my entry here. I went for a simple melancholic piano&cello piece. Probably not the kind of music Tina Guo prefers to play herself, but it is the most suited style to use her Cinesamples library for (the "Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato" that is).



Brilliant!


----------



## Bee_Abney

More constructively, it was beautifully balanced, melodic but not overly insistent about it, emotive rather than emotionally controlling.


----------



## Lo28

Bee_Abney said:


> More constructively, it was beautifully balanced, melodic but not overly insistent about it, emotive rather than emotionally controlling.


Thank you Bee! You've made my day


----------



## Bee_Abney

Lo28 said:


> Thank you Bee! You've made my day


I enjoyed getting to hear what can be done when someone understands the library.


----------



## victor_nf

Lo28 said:


> I must admit I set up an instagram account because of this competition.
> I might as well share my entry here. I went for a simple melancholic piano&cello piece. Probably not the kind of music Tina Guo prefers to play herself, but it is the most suited style to use her Cinesamples library for (the "Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato" that is).



Hi Bart, I already mentioned in FB, I love the intimacy you draw with the TG cello... the more I listen to it the better it feels!

I have as well participated, with a different kind of proposal, I'd say, radically different, so here we go...

 

It would be great to get your feedback, as I am still learning to walk!

So Bart, Rachel, team... good luck to all. Would love to listen to other VI members' proposals.

Cheers
Victor


----------



## Lo28

victor_nf said:


> Hi Bart, I already mentioned in FB, I love the intimacy you draw with the TG cello... the more I listen to it the better it feels!
> 
> I have as well participated, with a different kind of proposal, I'd say, radically different, so here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great to get your feedback, as I am still learning to walk!
> 
> So Bart, Rachel, team... good luck to all. Would love to listen to other VI members' proposals.
> 
> Cheers
> Victor



Hey Victor, thanks! 
I really like your composition and the fantasy atmosphere. Since you ask for feedback, the female choir feels like it gets cut off quite abruptly, maybe you could add more reverb or dynamic variation? The high string parts also could use some variation in dynamics/expression to create a more realistic feel.
Anyway, good luck to everyone participating!


----------



## victor_nf

Lo28 said:


> Hey Victor, thanks!
> I really like your composition and the fantasy atmosphere. Since you ask for feedback, the female choir feels like it gets cut off quite abruptly, maybe you could add more reverb or dynamic variation? The high string parts also could use some variation in dynamics/expression to create a more realistic feel.
> Anyway, good luck to everyone participating!


Thanks Bart, both points are valid. I tried the reverb thing with the female choir (EW Symphonic Choirs), not convincing to be frank, and I decided to make room for the rest. As for the strings I think you refer to the legato unison in 3 8ves... here I layered Albion with Spitfire Chamber. Now that you mention it, perhaps I should have emphasized the dynamics a bit further. Many thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Fab

Lo28 said:


> I must admit I set up an instagram account because of this competition.
> I might as well share my entry here. I went for a simple melancholic piano&cello piece. Probably not the kind of music Tina Guo prefers to play herself, but it is the most suited style to use her Cinesamples library for (the "Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato" that is).



Oh yeah, I saw this one. It's a good one!


----------



## MusiquedeReve

Bisty said:


> Ranting or not, you're not wrong.  I actually ran across an ad for one of Tina's newest music videos a day or two before this competition was announced. I am thinking about entering just from the sheer coincidence of it all. https://consequence.net/2021/08/tina-guo-serj-tankian-moonhearts-in-space-premiere/


WOW - that was a rough listen


----------



## Rachel

Lo28 said:


> I must admit I set up an instagram account because of this competition.
> I might as well share my entry here. I went for a simple melancholic piano&cello piece. Probably not the kind of music Tina Guo prefers to play herself, but it is the most suited style to use her Cinesamples library for (the "Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato" that is).



The cello comes a bit late in my opinion (for a contest featuring the cello), but the piece is truly beautiful, the cello has a real depth and is very emotive. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Rachel

victor_nf said:


> Hi Bart, I already mentioned in FB, I love the intimacy you draw with the TG cello... the more I listen to it the better it feels!
> 
> I have as well participated, with a different kind of proposal, I'd say, radically different, so here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great to get your feedback, as I am still learning to walk!
> 
> So Bart, Rachel, team... good luck to all. Would love to listen to other VI members' proposals.
> 
> Cheers
> Victor



Hi Victor, I really enjoyed listening to your proposal, I like the original sounding you put in it, with the harpsichord and bells. As Bart mentioned, maybe just a little more dynamic, but your composition is very good! Congrats and good luck


----------



## Rachel

Here is my proposal if someone wants to listen :


I love baroque music, so I decided to compose a baroque piece. I know this is not so fun and maybe not appropriate for a contest, but I had fun doing it and that is the most important to me


----------



## Lo28

Rachel said:


> The cello comes a bit late in my opinion (for a contest featuring the cello), but the piece is truly beautiful, the cello has a real depth and is very emotive. Congrats and good luck!


You make a good point there Rachel! 
But I'm glad you like it


----------



## Lo28

Rachel said:


> Here is my proposal if someone wants to listen :
> 
> 
> I love baroque music, so I decided to compose a baroque piece. I know this is not so fun and maybe not appropriate for a contest, but I had fun doing it and that is the most important to me



Really nice work Rachel! Very different in style from most submissions, which might just be a bonus for a contest!


----------



## Rachel

Lo28 said:


> Really nice work Rachel! Very different in style from most submissions, which might just be a bonus for a contest!


Thank you


----------



## victor_nf

Rachel said:


> Hi Victor, I really enjoyed listening to your proposal, I like the original sounding you put in it, with the harpsichord and bells. As Bart mentioned, maybe just a little more dynamic, but your composition is very good! Congrats and good luck


Many thanks Rachel! I have been taking a look at your channel, really interesting, I loved the comparisson 20 years after... congrats!



Rachel said:


> Here is my proposal if someone wants to listen :
> 
> 
> I love baroque music, so I decided to compose a baroque piece. I know this is not so fun and maybe not appropriate for a contest, but I had fun doing it and that is the most important to me




Sounds great and very original Rachel. Personally I tend to think that Cinesamples may expect a more multi-instrument type of piece. However one never knows what they finally consider or not in a contest like this. And so far, I never guessed the winner in these couple of years...  So I really wish you and the rest of VI community lots of luck! 

Victor


----------



## Rachel

Thank you Victor, I am glad you like my comparison. As I had kept the old mp3 file, I thought it could be nice to compare and to see the evolution.
Yes, I agree with you for the contest, I know I have nearly 0 chance to win but I enjoyed composing these variations and that's the important for me. Good luck to you too


----------



## blaggins

Love that baroque sound @Rachel. I took a similar direction with mine, though lacking the Cinesamples Tina Guo cellos I used Spitfire Solo Strings. My cello is just the "total performance" patch. Hope they don't mine  It was a fun song to write, and I was actually very impressed at how decent the Spitfire total performance patch sounded even with very limited futzing with the MIDI.


----------



## Rachel

Oh, what a lovely baroque composition. I really like your harpsichord too. Spitfire cello is also very good, in the solo serie, I have the solo violin which is excellent. I really enjoyed your composition, good luck to you


----------



## blaggins

Rachel said:


> Oh, what a lovely baroque composition. I really like your harpsichord too. Spitfire cello is also very good, in the solo serie, I have the solo violin which is excellent. I really enjoyed your composition, good luck to you


Thank you!! Good luck to you as well! By the way, that harpichord is just the one from the Kontakt factory library. It was a bit aggressive to my ears but I think it softened up ok once I lowered the volume a great deal, pushed it back with quite a bit of reverb and applied a little bit of EQ.


----------



## Rachel

tpoots said:


> Thank you!! Good luck to you as well! By the way, that harpichord is just the one from the Kontakt factory library. It was a bit aggressive to my ears but I think it softened up ok once I lowered the volume a great deal, pushed it back with quite a bit of reverb and applied a little bit of EQ.


Oh nice, I didn't know the harpsichord from Kontkat sounded so good. I bought the one from Versilian studio, which is quite good too. But you're right, it needs some treatments and some reverb to sound good


----------



## Mrmonkey

Wow some of the entries in here are amazing! It’s a shame there aren’t more people posting things. I tried doing the contest but found it really hard to keep in 1.45 and ended up having to up the tempo to fit 😂😂


----------



## brandowalk

Here is the “extended” version of my entry for the Tina Guo Scoring Competition. This was done in StaffPad using her solo cello library and Voxos for the choir. I had to do an edit to get my entry to 1:45, but seemed to preserve the original intent.

#cineguo


----------



## hauspe

Since I play Cello, I like Tina, I like Cinesamples, I like competitions (even I dunno what there is to win finally ), I wrote a piece which I would name a "fairy tale". A bit out of the action mainstream but I hope emotional enough at least. BTW I also do not like all the IG and FB "likings" and "sharings", nowadays there is no way around it, so here we go:


----------



## Nigel Andreola

This is my entry for the Cinesamples Tina Guo Scoring Competition. For my composition, I went with the West meets ancient Persia Scheherazade vibe. I researched the outfits ladies would wear and painted the artwork for the video. I hand animated the hair frame by frame using Krita.



I attempted to follow every tutorial and instructional I could find on how to prepare music for Instagram. I tried a bunch of times, but they all end up sounded bad compared to the original. If anyone has any suggestions about how to insure better sound quality on Instagram, let me know.


----------

